# Luckiest 240sx Break (I'm getting 2!!!)



## nissanaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

This is my awesome situation. My mother has a friend that is moving to Texas and she 
has this 1990 240sx that she doesn't think is worth anything and since I just got my liscence 
she thought it would be a nice car for me to have. It has alot of miles on it, but it runs great 

and everything else. That's good news, but it gets better.... A relative of mine is buying me a 

1994 240sx that runs perfect. I'm only 16, but I've decided that it's my destiny to mod 240's.

I've already been reading up on the SR Swap and I'm pretty sure I can do it with a little help. 

I thought I would just let everyone know my awesome situation and that I'll be hanging out in 

here more often, mostly doing research and stuff. Also if there is anything that I haven't read 

in Project Car or on heavythrottle.com please let me know. i don't want to be doing my swap looking like a three year-old playing with a Tonka truck


Everyone feel free to post any useful info here or if you want to offer your help a.k.a. free labor (i live in the Atlanta area somewhere near 78) (thats just broad enough to keep the stalkers at bay 

This post wil self-destruct in 3.......2............1......... (insert boom here)


----------



## captnrollabladz (Oct 27, 2006)

dont think that since you only gave me your exit number i wont be able to stalk you!!! awsome find man and good luck... i got my first 240 in december... i was in the process of rebuilding it getting it ready for a rb26det swap (about 3,000 worth of parts were put into it but a tree ruind all of it...) so im starting back from scratch... its soo hard to find a base 240 now-a-days with out any work done to it... i wish i were in your shoes... also 240sxforums.com has an umlimited ammount of resources as far as research for the motor swap... good job and good luck 
ps. if you get fed up with one of your 240s you can always give me a call  heh


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

hi, welcome to the forums. you'll find a lot of helpful information on here. just make sure you search before you post anything, and i'll be on you like white on rice if you don't. 


as for the swap, its not as hard as everyone thinks it is. the hardest part is the wiring, so i would suggest that you find someone who has done the wiring before or you can send it out to a company that can wire it for you. it would also be helpful to have someone that has done the swap anyways so they can show you some shortcuts and tips along the way.


----------



## nissanaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

captnrollabladz said:


> dont think that since you only gave me your exit number i wont be able to stalk you!!! awsome find man and good luck... i got my first 240 in december... i was in the process of rebuilding it getting it ready for a rb26det swap (about 3,000 worth of parts were put into it but a tree ruind all of it...) so im starting back from scratch... its soo hard to find a base 240 now-a-days with out any work done to it... i wish i were in your shoes... also 240sxforums.com has an umlimited ammount of resources as far as research for the motor swap... good job and good luck
> ps. if you get fed up with one of your 240s you can always give me a call  heh





You got attacked by a tree?!?! Thats unlucky, but those trees are gangsta.... look out.

But thanks for the advice. I'm getting my SR from Enjuku Racing this spring and I'll work on 

it during Spring Break, but one of the conditions of me getting a free car is that I have to get 

a part-time job, I was planning on getting anyways so I'll be fixing up the 94 and be 

driving the 90, so there is no rush for me to finish it and I can be careful. I like 

Nissanforums.com, there is alot of stuff to read, presently i'm look ing at all the problems 

that go wrong during and after the swap, so that i'm kind of familiar

BTW You guys are up really early Wus up with that?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

nissanaddict said:


> BTW You guys are up really early Wus up with that?


this is what i do in first period.


----------



## captnrollabladz (Oct 27, 2006)

yeah i have college at 9 but i get their at 8 since i have to have my friend drive me in... i have nothing better to do than just mess around on forums...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

nissanaddict said:


> Also if there is anything that I haven't read
> 
> in Project Car or on heavythrottle.com please let me know. i don't want to be doing my swap looking like a three year-old playing with a Tonka truck[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club!

Here's something to think about the SR conversion.

The SR20DET is NOT emissions legal in the U.S. The SR can be cleaned up by using a CAT and keeping most of the OEM emission devices intact.

If the emissions testing in your state doesn't require a visual inspection of the engine compartment and your 240SX is an S13 which doesn't use OBD-II, then the car should pass. If the car is an S14 with OBD-II and the emissions testing equipment plugs into the OBD-II connector, then the car will fail; also if the facility does visual checking of the engine compartment, the car will fail.

I don't know what the emission requirements are in your area but it's something to look into during your research.


----------



## nissanaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

rogoman said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> Here's something to think about the SR conversion.
> 
> ...



thanks for the heads up


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

Do you have any pics?

autos or manuals?

colors?

Is the vert in good shape? 

the '90 a coupe or hatch?

but pics would answer all of these.


----------



## nissanaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't have like a super digital camera but i am cleaning the white one after school today and 

ill take some cell phone pictures. I was mistaken about the year on the white one its actually 

a 93, the notchback, but the one my relative has for me is a 94. I was looking at it earlier today 

and I thought it looked pretty clean in the bay for a 14yr old car. I'll put pics of the first one. 

BTW Interior is kind of pure embarrassment, but i stll love it.


----------



## nissanaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

I've got one picture posted of the white one on car domain, my name is randomperson5363. I'm trying to figure out how to put the link on here


www.cardomain.com/ride/2577599

there we go, I took this picture tonight, I will take much better cell phone pic tomorrow. The light came from my mom's Moutaineer


----------



## nissanaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

I took alot of other pics but on my computer they just came out pitch black but i will take more during the daytime tomorrow or on Saturday.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

please ditch those hubcaps and find at least some stock S13 7 spoke wheels. they're not that much.


----------



## nissanaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

Nismo240 said:


> please ditch those hubcaps and find at least some stock S13 7 spoke wheels. they're not that much.


I am taking them off right after school then i'll take better pictures


----------



## nissanaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice pretty new pics of my 240sx on my car domain page


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

a coupe of all things. your really lucky man. not to many coupes around now. welcome to the forums


----------



## nissanaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

tnx for the welcoming. i will post the pics of the other one after spring break or during beacause my dad has it right now and he lives in florida and thats wen im picking it up. I'll be fixing the white one first.


----------



## nissanaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

*Second 240 pics*

pics are now up of the second one, interior pics soon. yay!


----------

